# Looking for Member "Immortal Wàrriors"



## b.Testa (4. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Wow-Spieler,
Also wenn ihr so halbwegs erfahren seid und nicht unter lvl 15 seid, dann meldet euch bei uns, denn unsere Gilde ist das richtige für euch.Wir sind im aufbau, 18 Leute 2 unter lvl 20 auf dem Server Krag'Jin.´
Falls Interesse besteht bitte bei den ratsältesten melden.Kotas,Blutsprecher oder Natila.


----------

